# Wasn't me



## Fuscus (Feb 26, 2012)

Unfortunately I wasn't involved though I have been doing a lot of relocations in that area lately
Python slips out for a better view | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## reptalica (Feb 26, 2012)

Classic. What a view! It was quite happy where it was. Unfortunately majority rules.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 26, 2012)

Seems to be putting himself on the market..


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great story and its a story that wasn't over sensationalized like the media normally portray


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 26, 2012)

He's just chillin' like 'Waddup, I'm famoussss.' well that's what I'd assume he'd be thinking


----------

